
Chrome’s WebRTC roadmap - avsaro
http://blog.chromium.org/2012/04/chromes-webrtc-roadmap.html
======
melling
The single most important feature of Chrome that changed the Internet? The
silent update every 6 weeks!

~~~
nextparadigms
It's too bad Firefox gets a lot of flack for it, though. I think it's because
of 2 reasons:

1) Firefox users are used to a certain way of having their favorite browser
work

2) Firefox still "promotes" version numbers, and this makes them a good target
for jokes about moving so fast from version 11 to version 12, or whatever,
while at this point Chrome users don't even care so much about the version
anymore

~~~
ismarc
FireFox gets a lot of flack for it because of plugin support. We use GWT for
an internal webapp and the developer plugin is not compatible every time they
do a release of FireFox (it really is, but packaging makes it not). New
machine? Grab off of a mailing list. Tired of daily prompts to upgrade? Hit
cancel when it isn't listed as compatible. This happens often enough and is
annoying enough that the GWT developer plugin is the only one I use now.
Chrome, on the otherhand, really does have seamless upgrades.

I know FireFox has a more robust plugin architecture and half the time is the
plugin developers' fault and FireFox has been working on a new plugin system
for a while, but it's the same problems FireFox had with upgrades for years,
they just happen more frequently, exacerbating the problems.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I assume you mean "extension" everywhere you've written "plugin".

~~~
ismarc
Potentially, I just remember from having fought with this late last week with
the GWT Developer one, which was called the "GWT Developer Tools Plugin", and
I can't ever remember what Firefox calls a Plugin vs. Extension vs. Add-On.

------
ch0wn
I can't wait for all the applications that are going to be possible with this
technology. I haven't been that excited for a particular browser feature in a
long time!

~~~
forgotusername
What if I told you the same technology is already available and widely
deployed? <http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cirrus/>

------
silverlight
So excuse my ignorance, but does the multiple independent streams mean that
multi-party chat support is going to be available right away, not just 1 to 1?

~~~
JoeCamel
I think "multiple independent PeerConnection" will enable, in some way, multi-
party chat. And over each PeerConnection you can have multiple streams (e.g.
audio/video and data stream for something else).

